# Tips on clearing at a hopper



## TommyTUba6 (May 2, 2020)

Hello All,

I am not new to smoking, but I am new to a vertical pellet hopper. I recently got the Pit Boss Pro Series PBV4PS1. I had a Masterbuilt. I am curious if any of would would mind sharing any tips or recommendations on clearing out the hopper. Any suggestions or recommendations on storage containers? Any suggestions or recommendations on any tools used to clean out the last remaining pellets, such as a dow rod or scraper or something with a small paddle? I had the storage and clean out of the Masterbuilt pretty much down. But the pellets are a new wrinkle that I need to work out. So far, I have done a loin and a full chicken. So far, I am very impressed but the pellets are a pain...lol.. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Tommy


----------



## BandCollector (May 2, 2020)

I have a Camp Chef Woodwind Pellet Smoker.

Not sure how the Pit Boss empties its hopper but my hopper has a door that allows the remaining pellets to dump into any container I wish to use.  I store my pellets in plastic discarded cat litter containers with lids.

After I empty my hopper I will use my Sthil leaf blower or my compressor to blow any remaining pellets out of the hopper as well as the auger tube/channel and fire pot.

The issue with pellet smokers is the residual dust from the pellets that accumulates in the hopper and auger tube.  If you blow it out regularly the chances of getting a "blow back" type of ignition is eliminated.

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## Shaunlap (May 2, 2020)

I have a traeger pro22.
It also has a door to empty out my pellets and i use a shopvac to clear out what cant be reached with the door. Typically when im running low on pellets i just use the handle of a wooden spoon to move the pellets into the auger area

I use mastercraft water-proof totes to store my pellets as they are nice and sturdy and keep my pellets safe from moisture.

Hope this might help.


----------



## bill1 (May 2, 2020)

I find a 1-gallon paint can stirring stick good for "shoveling" out the pellets to the drop chute.  

I also use an old 2" paint brush, but that's because I've removed the finger guard from mine.  (Such a slow-moving pinch hazard hardly needs protection.   I'm reminded of Austin Powers being chased down by a steam roller...it's very easy to outrun!)


----------



## TommyTUba6 (May 4, 2020)

Awesome tips all. Thanks. I appreciate the tips. I did buy a special, little shop vac that I only use for my smoker. The door is kind of a pain i have noticed. It keeps closing when I dont want it too. Like, I need 3 arms or something... LOL.. again, thanks!!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 4, 2020)

The shop vac is a great idea. I also bought a small one that I use for clearing out the old pellets and dust. Works like a charm.


----------



## bill1 (May 4, 2020)

TommyTUba6 said:


> ...The door is kind of a pain i have noticed. It keeps closing when I dont want it too. Like, I need 3 arms or something... LOL.. again, thanks!!


You mean the hopper lid?  I use a permanent magnet to hold that open


----------

